# Recherche app iphone/ipad gestion de planning sur plusieurs



## Foiphone (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis Fabrice, je suis commercial dans les télécommunications, je
possède un iphone 5 et dans le cadre de mon activité je recherche un
application me permettant de gérer un planning répétitif sous 8
semaines ou plus. Le calendrier natif de l'iPhone de permet pas cela.
Je fréquente également une salle de sport avec lui aussi un planning
hebdomadaire. Le but c'est bien sur de pouvoir modifier 1 entrée pour
que tous le soit. Je me suis baladé sur l'appstore et votre blog sans
vraiment trouver. Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci


----------

